# internship for fresh medical graduates ,



## celt2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello all ,

I am a fresh medical graduate from Russia, and looking to do my internship/pre -registration training in any hospitals in cyprus , I am fluent in English, and Russian , and learning Greek language, 

My partner is UK citizen and i can get permit to work in cyprus through EU route ,

can anyone say how or whom to approach for a internship post , many thanks in advance !!!


----------



## simu83 (Nov 5, 2012)

hello Bhai,
I hope you managed to go cyprus or other eu country to do your internship. 
If you already been successful please get in touch as i have few questions to ask you (Dont really know how to send reply in private but my email address is [email. 
Many thanks
Sam


----------

